# New Directions



## AshleyR (May 9, 2009)

Anyone else order their FO's from New Directions?

I like shopping there because of the reviews. I like knowing how certain FO's worked for other people before I buy them. That is the biggest reason I order most of my FO's from there (and their bulk sizes are pretty reasonably priced!)

HOWEVER, lately I am finding that a lot of their FO's aren't all that great. I've ordered about 30 of them so far (they have about 100), and of that 30, I've only really liked about 6. Some of their scent descriptions seem to be pretty off. 

The ones I DO like, I REALLY like... but the ones I don't were really, really bad.

Anyway, just curious what other people thought of this company. I want to start trying some FO's from other companies but am nervous because I've noticed a lot of them don't have reviews like ND does (I'm in Canada). I have ordered FO's before without reviews and 90% of the time I've had a problem with them.

Anyway, I'm really just curious if it's just me that finds a lot of ND's fragrances to be not the greatest, or if others think this too? If you shop there for FO's often, any recommendations for ones that are really good?


----------



## heartsong (May 9, 2009)

*x*

http://www.millersoap.com/soaplinksca.html

perhaps this might help-it is an info/link for canadian soap suppliers.


----------



## Becky (May 10, 2009)

I've ordered FO's from New Directions here in Australia, and am not impressed with them. The scents are nice, but weak. I'm not sure if they are the same FO's, tho.


----------



## surf girl (May 10, 2009)

The general impressions I have gotten from online comments on ND scents is EOs: very good, FOs: not so much.  I'm an EO gal, so I can only say that the EO quality does seem very good; can't personally comment on the FOs.


----------



## carebear (May 10, 2009)

did you check the Scent Review Board? http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/viewf ... 84330eebc2

I too have heard mixed comments on the FOs, and great stuff on the EOs (it's where I get MY EOs)


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 11, 2009)

I got mine from a few different places so I could see which ones I perferred  :wink:


----------



## KSL (May 11, 2009)

I have quite a few FO's from ND.
I like them just fine.. but I make MP soap - maybe in CP its different?  I dunno....

Well, let me rephrase that.  I like thier fruit scents.. like Mango Madness - but thier creative scents are just OK.  Like I have Ocean Breeze and its nice but it coule be "fresher"

I also use them in other things to.
They do have a showroom, maybe when you come down to the city, you can find out if its open and smell for yourself?

I went there Friday to pick up an order and the door was open so I could sneak a peek but  didn't go in.. too dangerous.

I think I'll try another supplier too for the non-fruits.
Have you tried Canwax?  Again, when you're down here, you can go there to smell test if you like.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

I have tried ND FO's and not liked them as well. The FO's I have ordered from Voyageur seem to be very good ,  they smell like the description and hold up well in the soap.
There are reviews on where to buy which scent , it doesn't seem like 1 company has 100% good FO"s  :cry: . So you could end up ordering from 3 or 4 sites for 1 soap line .Adds to the shipping for those of us who have to have things shipped.

Kitn


----------



## KSL (May 12, 2009)

It would be alot nicer to be able to sniff before you buy....
Smell-net coming soon????


----------



## I love soap! (May 12, 2009)

Lol what a great idea  KSL, but that would cost alot.


----------

